# Revell....



## Lucky13 (Apr 17, 2018)

Revell Has Been Sold: Here's What We Know | Scale Auto Magazine

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 17, 2018)

Interesting/


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 17, 2018)

Doesn't sound too good for us in the US. Not only loosing Revell/Monogram, but also distribution of Italeri and Hasegawa. Good thing I have a nice sized stash.


----------



## at6 (Apr 21, 2018)

At the local club meeting there was some discussion about that. The feeling around here is that Revell is pretty much a dead animal. Even if they do start marketing kits here, what will the prices be like?


----------

